# Eddie likes to pose..



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

My little Eddie bear...

Second place rosette for best crossbreed at local dog show..









chicken?


















Crazy eyebrows..


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

He is gorgeous!! And he looks so proud of his rosette  Well done Eddie!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Well done Eddie....Great pics..


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Well deserved too by the look of it


----------



## Doodler (May 20, 2012)

Sorry! that doesnt look a bit like me

eddie


----------



## helenp002 (May 17, 2012)

He is gorgeous!! And he looks so proud of his rosette


----------



## lottiewolf (Apr 21, 2012)

he is lovely isnt he! what cross is he?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for all the compliments. I think he's lovely too, but then I am biased 



lottiewolf said:


> he is lovely isnt he! what cross is he?


He's a Yorkshire Terrier x Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

beautiful dog


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the second photo!  He's so cute!


----------



## mizobeash (May 25, 2012)

Good on you Eddie!
What a gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## nicky12 (May 30, 2012)

well done eddie, hes so cute <3


----------

